# Oshawa, Ontario -Free Golden on Kijiji



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Are there any rescues in your area to which you can refer the OP? Sounds as if they're in a hurry and may not do a very thorough job of screening potential new homes.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I sent the link to Golden Rescue as well.


----------

